# Does the uber fee/toll/booker/rider/etc count if i take the standard mile deduction?



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

Or are they only are accounted for if i do total business expenses option?

So for standard mile deduction its based off of gross income right?

Just want to clarify this.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

You can take the SMD and all other non-vehicle related expenses. For example, you can take the SMD and deduct fees, tolls, book, rider, water bottles, phone, chargers but you can't deduct tires. You can't deduct tires because tires are part of your vehilcle expenses already accounted for under the SMD.
SMD along with your other expenses reduces your gross income to "net business income". Sometimes it makes more sense if you look at the actual form:
https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f1040sc.pdf


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> You can take the SMD and all other non-vehicle related expenses. For example, you can take the SMD and deduct fees, tolls, book, rider, water bottles, phone, chargers but you can't deduct tires. You can't deduct tires because tires are part of your vehilcle expenses already accounted for under the SMD.
> SMD along with your other expenses reduces your gross income to "net business income". Sometimes it makes more sense if you look at the actual form:
> https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f1040sc.pdf


i see! thank you man it makes sense now


----------



## Allen Coronel (Jan 7, 2016)

Please help still confuse doing this Uber and Lyft taxes...So as far my understanding the only income you report to IRS is the net deposited on your bank account...right???


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Allen Coronel said:


> Please help still confuse doing this Uber and Lyft taxes...So as far my understanding the only income you report to IRS is the net deposited on your bank account...right???


You show on your Schedule C the gross amounts on your 1099 forms, but deduct from those amounts the fees that they kept. The result should match your total bank deposits. From that number you deduct your business related mileage, cell phone use for business, etc., also on Schedule C. That gets you down to your taxable profit or even a loss. If your profit is $400 or more, you will also file Schedule SE and pay FICA taxes.
Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Ok from someone that has done this for 13 years........whatever your 1099 states is what is put into income.........then when you go through to deductions/credits that is where you start deducting mileage srf booking fee and water and treats......them are business expenses.......I use TurboTax they ask a question they fill out required info where required and I click on file.....simple easy and usually I get a very large refund each and every year.......my driving and expenses and lease fee I pay company each week results in my profit on paper shows a negative amount.......soooo what my wife pays in every single year we get back..........as a matter of fact I just finished my taxes on 2/3/17..........my "paper" showed $-43k.......yes that's right negative. $43k................but then again my write offs are different than everybody else doing Uber.......but use TurboTax small business costs a little more but you can pay for it all out of your refund........this year it cost me $221 total.........but $5k back from federal and $1280 from state........so not bad.............................but again I am not a tax professional consult tax person or TurboTax for more help


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Allen Coronel said:


> Please help still confuse doing this Uber and Lyft taxes...So as far my understanding the only income you report to IRS is the net deposited on your bank account...right???


You report ALL your income and then report your deductions than that reduces your income down to the true amount you made.

For example I had $50,000 in revenue and $20,000 in deductions. I still reported $50,000 to the IRS as income, however I only paid taxes on $30,000 worth.

If in doubt consult a tax professional.


----------

